# Clear Coat Over White-Washed Pine



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I just started putting a white wash "pickled" finish on some cheap pine chests and want to clear coat them with something with a satin or even flat finish. Thinking about just getting spray cans. What would be the best product whether I brush or spray it?


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

I like General Finishes High Performance water based finishes. They're sand able in about 20 minutes so you can keep laying down multiple coats. Think they even make a flat.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

I use a Minwax wipe on. Very easy to use and comes in gloss or satin.


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

Ask , Sherwin Willams about water white laquer. or a sand and sealer polyurethane.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## 3reds (Feb 7, 2007)

Use a water based polly the oil based pollys will have a yellow tint to it and get darker with age. The water based finish will stay clear and not yellow.


----------

